# Why did nature make bears so cute



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Brown bears look like a cute pet to have around but they can tear you apart with one swipe of their paw. Was nature having fun?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I know right? I've thought about this too. They are too cute...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, if you think about it, most animals are extremely strong and can kill us without much effort. I've also noticed that most animals with this ability are indeed extremely cute. so, they are cute so that we won't mind having them around even though they are constantly life-threatening. 

much in the same way that children are extremely annoying, loud, and demanding creatures but most of them are really cute. the cuteness ups the toleration factor.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

little known bit of random info for you, renegade is actually part bear.

heres the facts;

is incredibly hairy- check
is cute- check
sleeps for an inordinate amount of time- check
has a bad temper- check
likes to sit on his bum- check
would love to live in the woods- check


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

They lure you in with their cuteness and then BAM! Half your face is gone. Very effective evolutionary strategy. That's why I don't trust bunnies.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lmfao


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

They look awfully scary looking when they're shaved.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Perkins said:


> They look awfully scary looking when they're shaved.


Absolutely. They look like some kind of alien :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Are they cute? Or do we just think they are because of Teddy bears?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ How adorable!! They just love to play and tackle, hehe. 

If only they could stay that little forever. No wonder i love teddy bears.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> Brown bears look like a cute pet to have around but they can tear you apart with one swipe of their paw. Was nature having fun?


Osos?

They are for attracting victims....

"Oh, Little Bear, you are so cute!"

SWIPE!

:flush


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

(the description says the grizzly is "angry", I wanted to disprove your point but I know when to quit)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

mfd said:


> Absolutely. They look like some kind of alien :um


I can't un-see it :afr


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

They just look like godless killing machines to me.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

They're so adorable. It's a darn shame that they're too unBEARable to have as pets.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

They might be cute but my policy is to try to stay out of range of any wild animal that's bigger and stronger than me. 

I'm pretty scared of squirrels, rats and rabbits too.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are they cute? Or do we just think they are because of Teddy bears?


Or, I'm more inclined to assume that the reason we made Teddy bears was _because_ bears are cute?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Monroee said:


> Or, I'm more inclined to assume that the reason we made Teddy bears was _because_ bears are cute?


They were named after this cartoon on United States President Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah! I have a list of about 200 animals I want as a pet. But I am a sucker for anything that isnt a human being. lol


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

brb getting mauled by a bear


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

mfd said:


> Absolutely. They look like some kind of alien :um


Holy crap . Thought someone had photoshopped a bat's head on top of an Elephant


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like a hairless sun bear.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Someone had to lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wallenstein said:


> Someone had to lol


I don't get it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

To lull their prey into a false sense of security. When a fish is swimming along, they see a bear and think "Oh that's cute" and jump out to give it a hug. This is when the bear strikes.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, but you're wrong. Bears are not cute. They're vicious predators that eat humans.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

nubly said:


> I don't get it.


That bear is a pedophile. So bears are cute so that they can get close to kids for naughtiness.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

KUMA SHOCK


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Because you are conditioned to think so from an early age.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

truant said:


> I'm sorry, but you're wrong. Bears are not cute. They're vicious predators that eat humans.


I bet some cows and sheep think humans are really cute till they realise we're vicious predators :/


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think when standing in front of a real bear they would seem very cute even if they weren't actually attacking you. Anything fuzzy and playful looks cute to humans so some well taken photos and majority of people never seeing a bear leads to some people thinking they are cute.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nature didn't make them cute, nature made us mistakenly think they are cute


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

So cute. I want to hug it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

eveningbat said:


>


:lol Sometimes you just have to take what you want.


----------

